# Bucks Meet



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OK, it's been a while since we had a Bucks meet, so lets get together again!

Wednesday 01st October, 7:30 PM

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

Don't worry if you've never been to a meet before, just come along and meet everybody, we're all very friendly.

Who's up for this?

phodge & mr phodge
NaughTTy & Mrs NaughTTy
slineTT 
neil millard tt
B16TTC
markTT225
ianttr and Mrs ianttr


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yup!!! 

I'll check whether Mrs NaughTTy wants to come too


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

The only night for the next few weeks I cant do, any chance to move to later in the week???


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Yup!!!
> 
> I'll check whether Mrs NaughTTy wants to come too


Excellent!

Mrs NaughTTy always welcome too!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

SimonQS said:


> The only night for the next few weeks I cant do, any chance to move to later in the week???


What could ypu possibly be doing that's more important than a TT meet? :wink:

Sorry, mate, this is one of the few nights that we can do! I'm sure there'll be others....


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

No problems, I understand  :wink:

I am hosting an event our company is holding at the British Musieum for 1000 guests, so I cant miss it, should be fun though 8)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh excellent another meet. Poor sad me that's the only excuse i have lately to drive the TT, otherwise it's still left in the garage still locked with "Daves smell" in it........


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

SimonQS said:


> No problems, I understand  :wink:
> 
> I am hosting an event our company is holding at the British Musieum for 1000 guests, so I cant miss it, should be fun though 8)


Of course, if you'd invites us all along, there wouldn't be a TT meet to miss! :wink: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slineTT said:


> Oh excellent another meet. Poor sad me that's the only excuse i have lately to drive the TT, otherwise it's still left in the garage still locked with "Daves smell" in it........


Cool! Are you bringing Ms slineTT as well? 8)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

That remains to be answered tonite....


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi all has been a long time will see you there.Neil


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

neil millard tt said:


> Hi all has been a long time will see you there.Neil


Great news, I'll add you to the list!


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Count me in for this. (Just me, Natalie's at yoga)
Mervyn


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Yup!!!
> ...


Mrs NaughTTy will be coming too


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great news from both of you!

The list is getting longer....


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Mrs me is still a tired question mark and probably will stay like this until the last mimute Penny.....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slineTT said:


> Mrs me is still a tired question mark and probably will stay like this until the last mimute Penny.....


No worries - we can keep a space for her...


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Penny no space for Donna needed. I will be on my own, so I guess you will have to tolerate me..........


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slineTT said:


> Penny no space for Donna needed. I will be on my own, so I guess you will have to tolerate me..........


That's OK - we'll look after you!! :wink:


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

hi penny. i should be home from work on time on wednesday, so me and miranda should be able to come along as well. ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great news! See you both tomorrow.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Penny,

We are unable to make it but I hope you have a great evening.

Hope we bump into you (is that the right phrase?) before Dartmoor 

Cheers
James
(blackers) [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Shame you can't make it - was looking forward to all your French tales! I think I could even persuade the chef to put duck on the menu for you!! :lol:

Never mind, I'm sure we'll run into you ( :wink: ) somewhere!!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Bugger, wish I could make this, but I am working in East Grinstead, and by the time I get home, collect the TT and get to the venue it will be 9pm


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

amzchhabra said:


> Bugger, wish I could make this, but I am working in East Grinstead, and by the time I get home, collect the TT and get to the venue it will be 9pm


Well, you're welcome to pop in for desserts and drinks....


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

B16TTC said:


> Count me in for this. (Just me, Natalie's at yoga)
> Mervyn


  My TT has just failed its first MOT (front suspension/roll bar) and as I was intending to re-tax it today I'm not able to attend tonight. 
I'm thinking they ought to be warranty items ~ even though it's just out of warranty - it was only serviced by the local dealer in April and they made no "comment"!
Sorry, but it'll be done for Castle Combe next week.
Mervyn


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries - hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent meet tonight Penny and great food. Apologies for being a messy eater!! ;-)

As we said tonight, think we have to go back just to try something off that great menu!

Great to see everyone tonight too - cheers all


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Excellent meet, thanks Penny for organising [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Defo agree with Paul, a second visit is needed to sample some more of that great food 

Cheers all.
Mark


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad you guys enjoyed it! The food was great wasn't it! 

Good to see everybody again. And you're right - we will have to do it again! :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry i couldnt make it guys, I was about to go and trouble at work erupted so i got stuck. Roll on Kneesworth......


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi penny thanks again it was nice meet you all again see you soon.Neil


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slineTT said:


> Sorry i couldnt make it guys, I was about to go and trouble at work erupted so i got stuck. Roll on Kneesworth......


No worries...see you at Kneesworth!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

neil millard tt said:


> Hi penny thanks again it was nice meet you all again see you soon.Neil


It was good to see you again too. Thanks for coming along.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry I missed it 

I have just posted details for the "Curry Sunday" event at the end of October :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm so glad you enjoyed my local!

Sorry I couldn't join you, (you wouldn't have wanted me I have the devils own dose of sinusitis which I don't want to share with anyone I like) and am feeling very crappy but I did get some antibiotics from the Doctor today.

I hope someone had the chicken and ribs combo, thats my fav!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> .
> 
> I hope someone had the chicken and ribs combo, thats my fav!


Yep, David managed to polish that off in record time!! :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

So who wants to try something else from that fantastic menu..?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=124895


----------

